# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  How do I delete unwanted extra pages on Excel worksheets

## RogerD

I have a worksheet in Excel which I do scheduling with. I keep getting the
Header printed out on it, and then as a page 2. I don't see how to delete the
page two on the worksheet as it doesn't show. But will print. How do I delete
that second page in the worksheet? Am using Microsoft Office Pro 2003.

----------


## tim m

There are probably cells with blank spaces in them below the end of your
data.  What I do when this happens is I do a print preview, then go back onto
the sheet and highlight a whole bunch of blank rows just under the 1st page
break.  This will usually get rid of any blank spaces and thus shoyuld only
print your one page of data.

"RogerD" wrote:

> I have a worksheet in Excel which I do scheduling with. I keep getting the
> Header printed out on it, and then as a page 2. I don't see how to delete the
> page two on the worksheet as it doesn't show. But will print. How do I delete
> that second page in the worksheet? Am using Microsoft Office Pro 2003.

----------


## broro183

Hi Roger,

To see where the page breaks are, change the view to "pagebreak preview" [alt + v + p]. The blue lines that appear show the edges of your pages & can be dragged with the mouse to suit.
Another approach is to clear the existing print area [alt + f + t + c], select the range you want printed & set the print area [alt + t + s].

hth
Rob Brockett
NZ
Always learning & the best way to learn is to experience...

----------


## broro183

Ooopps!

The shortcut for setting the print area should be [alt + f + t + s] (in my version of excel anyway).

hth
Rob Brockett
NZ
Always learning & the best way to learn is to experience...

----------


## Debra Dalgleish

There are instructions here for manually or programmatically reseting
the used range:

http://www.contextures.com/xlfaqApp.html#Unused

That should prevent unused pages from printing

RogerD wrote:
> I have a worksheet in Excel which I do scheduling with. I keep getting the
> Header printed out on it, and then as a page 2. I don't see how to delete the
> page two on the worksheet as it doesn't show. But will print. How do I delete
> that second page in the worksheet? Am using Microsoft Office Pro 2003.


--
Debra Dalgleish
Contextures
http://www.contextures.com/tiptech.html

----------


## nina113

*Highlight* the pages you want to print
go to tab *Page Layout*
Click on *Print Area*
Click on *Set print Area*

----------

